# Woody is home!



## Wilverley (Sep 19, 2011)

We collected Woody this morning 

He was very good on the long journey home (sicked up some leaves within the first ten minutes - unexpected but not too dramatic luckily!) and everything else has gone smoothly so far. He's currently having a little sleep in his crate and its all lovely. Have to see how our first night goes but we have our nerves of steel at the ready so optimistic!

Thanks Julia and Stephen for all your help and advice today.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Good luck for tonight, I hope your first night is as good as mine was. Second tonight


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Excellent! Hopefully he'll be as good as his sister who slept through the night last night! I'm not holding my breath that tonight will be the same but I do have my fingers crossed! Good luck!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah lovely. Welcome home all new puppies


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Wilverley said:


> We collected Woody this morning
> 
> ....sicked up some leaves within the first ten minutes - unexpected but not too dramatic luckily!...........


Ah...that'll be the leaves then.......sorry!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Woody is absolutely stunning! Congratulations on the homecoming of this little man. .......How was your first night? 

Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Woody is lovely! Congratulations and I hope your first night went well! I am having puppy cravings with all these gorgeous photos on here at the moment!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello Woody, your so cute!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Wilverly when we went to meet Jukee Doodles a few weeks ago Woody was the firm favourite with my Dad, my boyfriend Marcus and I - stunning. The most beautiful eyes. Congrats!

Turi x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So lovely


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah Woody looks lovely. Very similar to Buddy are they related?


----------



## Wilverley (Sep 19, 2011)

*So far so good :twothumbs:*

Thanks for all your messages. Woody has been an absolute star so far. He slept through last night with no problems - didn't hear anything from him until just before 7 this morning. 

He has only had two tiny accidents inside but on the tiled floor so thats no problem. We've been rewarding him every time he goes outside and he's already started to come to us to collect his little bit of cheese roud:. He's a smart one! 

We absolutely love him to bits. Only snag is that its such a gorgeous day and we can't take him for a walk yet. Only a couple of weeks to go though...

Thanks for posting the pictures Julia. Think he's appropriately named as he seems to home in on any bit of wood, stick, plant, leaf!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Woody, glad you're settling in nicely in your new home. Be good for your new mum and dad


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Gaia keeps eating leaves too, perhaps it's a roan thing


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi got home with buddy yesterday he slept through till 6,40am bless him not putting too much hope into the same tonight though but who knows glad to hear the other puppies doing ok x


----------

